# 05' Team Issue vs Team Issue Euro?



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the difference between the 2005 Team Issue and 2005 Team Issue Euro framesets? Anyone have the 2005 pdf catalog or pictures of each? Searched forever with no results on the Euro model.

thanks


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it the frameset or the full bike listed. I have the US spec 05 team issue and it came w/primarily Dura-Ace, FSA crankset and Ritchey components. I believe there was another version available w/Campy parts - that may be the Euro.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

Srexy said:


> Is it the frameset or the full bike listed. I have the US spec 05 team issue and it came w/primarily Dura-Ace, FSA crankset and Ritchey components. I believe there was another version available w/Campy parts - that may be the Euro.


yeah, I am just looking at the frameset. I can get one or the other (same price) at a good discount brand new, but if they are the same frames but different components when built up, I don't know why it would list the Euro and the Team Issue separately.

But yes, I believe the Euro was Campy built. But if there are any other differences in just the frame itself I'd like to know. Possibly a shorter headtube on the Euro (although its already pretty short on the Team Issue) or different colors?


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

Scratch that. It was a Team Pro not Team Issue...


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hard to find a definitive answer with Google but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that there's no difference at all besides the gruppo/components - just marketing.


----------



## shanecamilleri (Dec 7, 2007)

the difference between the Team Issue and Team pro is the material used to make the carbon frame. Fuji uses their c7 for the T/I and c4 for the T/P. The team issue weighs about 2lbs less, depending upon component choices obviously.

My Team Issue is campy record 9sp, with Bontrager aeolus 6.5 's and weighs in @ 16lb 2 oz..It is a 58 cm frame.

The team pro / team pro euro differences - shimano or campy. all else is the same.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

I love my 2005 Team Issue. The Tempest II keep spinnin.


----------

